# Friday Night Electric Club Race 4-8-11



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

We are having an Electric Only Club Race this friday, April 8th. It will start @ 7:30pm. All 1/10 Classes and 1/8 E Buggy. Lets have a great Crowd!


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

not sure if im going to be able to make it, did you guys get around to rounding off the triples? Jeremy said he planned on doing it. i broke waaaaaaay too much **** last time out as well as most everyone else did. if i do come out it would be SC, im not running buggy til that triple is tamed down!!


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Mantisworx said:


> not sure if im going to be able to make it, did you guys get around to rounding off the triples? Jeremy said he planned on doing it. i broke waaaaaaay too much **** last time out as well as most everyone else did. if i do come out it would be SC, im not running buggy til that triple is tamed down!!


 Besides you, I really didn't see anyone breaking anything. If the triple is to dangerous for some people, don't triple it.

I will be there with the new Losi 22! Can't wait!!


----------



## rcrona (Dec 17, 2010)

Where and what are the fee's?


----------



## jehrlh21535 (Nov 10, 2009)

I will be there.
4x4 SC
1/8 e-buggy (if my 8ight conversion kit gets here in time...and batteries...and body...)


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Where- Mikes Hobby Shop/Gulf Coast Raceway in Porter. We will start @ 7:30. Entry Fee is $15. Two Quals and the Mains. 

Marcus- We have not got our new loads of dirt yet. The Tripple is there for a reason. It gives you an option to Tripple or Double-Single. As soon as we get the dirt, We will make it a bit more tame. In the meantime, Just Double-Single if you are unsure of teh Tripple.

I'll be running the Losi 22 Friday as well.


----------



## Earl_Sparky (Jan 12, 2008)

I will be there with my 1/8 and SC4x4. I do not think my 22 will be ready. I can not wait to drive a 2 wheel again!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Awesome Earl.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Jasoncb said:


> Besides you, I really didn't see anyone breaking anything. If the triple is to dangerous for some people, don't triple it.
> 
> I will be there with the new Losi 22! Can't wait!!


Brent broke his brand new losi SC chassis, Chris T broke the tabs off of his GO motor and broke something else on a mid air collision (cant remember what it was) Chris jones broke the rear bulkhead off of his Durango etc etc. you didnt see any of that? Cmon you know there is virtually no way to double single or single double them, i think you would do more damage trying to do that! anyway no big deal i will just run SC until it is fixed. if you round off the last triple its not going to slow anyone down as it will still be faster to triple it but just in case you dont get the approach right your car wont get bucked into oblivion, im just saying......... there are a handful of tenth scalers that wont run their buggies (not just me), if your trying to attract more of them out to run on friday nights less carnage will equal more entries. its already in motion anyway i was just letting you know my point of view!


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Smiley, do you have any B4 parts in stock at the shop? 

I'll try to make it out on friday with my 2wd buggy. I am scared to break since I have no spares though...


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Mantisworx said:


> Brent broke his brand new losi SC chassis, Chris T broke the tabs off of his GO motor and broke something else on a mid air collision (cant remember what it was) Chris jones broke the rear bulkhead off of his Durango etc etc. you didnt see any of that? Cmon you know there is virtually no way to double single or single double them, i think you would do more damage trying to do that! anyway no big deal i will just run SC until it is fixed. if you round off the last triple its not going to slow anyone down as it will still be faster to triple it but just in case you dont get the approach right your car wont get bucked into oblivion, im just saying......... there are a handful of tenth scalers that wont run their buggies (not just me), if your trying to attract more of them out to run on friday nights less carnage will equal more entries. its already in motion anyway i was just letting you know my point of view!


 So you are saying its not worth going to a track because of one jump? There is virtually no way to double single or single double? are you kidding me? It is everyone's own personal choice to jump that triple. You should know that there is a risk, you took that risk, maybe next time you won't. Just because its called a triple does not mean you absolutely have to triple it. For now on we will just call it a double single!!

There is no need to bad mouth a track because a FEW had issues. I know Mike's holding 1/10th scale racing may be taking some of the spotlight that you have over at M&M, but there is no reason to get all butt hurt. We are all trying to get the class to take off!!!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

Keep it civil guys......


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Christian- We have a few. What are you looking for?


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

i am looking for one dem rimote corntrol thin a ma jigs youz gots out dur...got any dems???
I have all old carp...wonder if they still work???


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Smiley, don't need anything in particular, but might pick up a set of arms or so for insurance, in case my order does not come in.

I will be there for sure, can't wait to run. Which tires are working over there?


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

Jasoncb said:


> So you are saying its not worth going to a track because of one jump? There is virtually no way to double single or single double? are you kidding me? It is everyone's own personal choice to jump that triple. You should know that there is a risk, you took that risk, maybe next time you won't. Just because its called a triple does not mean you absolutely have to triple it. For now on we will just call it a double single!!
> 
> There is no need to bad mouth a track because a FEW had issues. I know Mike's holding 1/10th scale racing may be taking some of the spotlight that you have over at M&M, but there is no reason to get all butt hurt. We are all trying to get the class to take off!!!


DUDE chill out i told you that it was my opinion and did not bad mouth the track at all. what mikes does has nothing to do with what is happening at M&M except the fact that they are tenth scale. Spotilght ?*** are you talking about??? do me a favor and the next time you want to talk smack PM me or wait til you see me, no need for this on the forum. not only that but the decision has already been made to fix it so obviously there is an issue with it or it would be left alone. move on please......


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Mantisworx said:


> DUDE chill out i told you that it was my opinion and did not bad mouth the track at all. what mikes does has nothing to do with what is happening at M&M except the fact that they are tenth scale. Spotilght ?*** are you talking about??? do me a favor and the next time you want to talk smack PM me or wait til you see me, no need for this on the forum. not only that but the decision has already been made to fix it so obviously there is an issue with it or it would be left alone. move on please......


 Talking Smack! I was just making a statement. Maybe you are reading my posts the wrong way.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

no worries, movin on.


----------



## Jasoncb (Jun 25, 2010)

Mantisworx said:


> no worries, movin on.


 LOL, don't forget you still owe me a race entry


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

CristianTabush said:


> Smiley, don't need anything in particular, but might pick up a set of arms or so for insurance, in case my order does not come in.
> 
> I will be there for sure, can't wait to run. Which tires are working over there?


X 2000,holeshots early in the night and then BK bars worked great once the dust went away. that was 4w though.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks Marcus. I have some holeshot M3, Caliber M3 and Suburbs in MC compound on the way, those should have me covered I hope.


----------



## Mantisworx (Dec 30, 2010)

that should cover ya. you will probably start off with calipers and then the holeshots use the suburbs for last qual and mains. did you get closed cell inserts or just foam?


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Closed cell stuff was unavailable when we tried to order so I just got harder foam for the Suburbs. The others will have stock foam in them, this is what I had on my car at M&M. 

Unless... Smiley, do you guys have closed cell inserts at the shop?


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

Nope, Dont have any yet. The trinity/epic Foam is good.


----------



## CristianTabush (Apr 8, 2005)

Thanks! Well, I have some firm JC on the way, that will have to do then


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm going to try and make it. Just finished building my 22 and want to try it out.

Is this Friday Night Electric Only Race going to be a regular thing?


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

uh oh, Doc is back !?!?!?!


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Is that a bad thing? I'll stay away if you want!


----------



## nelson6500 (Jun 8, 2007)

Doc Hepner said:


> Is that a bad thing? I'll stay away if you want!


No not a bad thing at all, Good to see you back. The more the people the better.

Here is mikes schedule

Feb, 5th 50/50 Money Race Starts at 5 pm
Feb 21st Thru March 3rd track is closed for rebuild.

March 4th - 5th Rc Pro State Series race 1.
March 19th Harc Race Starts at 1pm
March 25th friday Night Club Race starts at 5:30. 2 qualifiers and the mains

April 8th Friday Night Club Race starts at 5:30 2 qualifiers and the mains
April 30th 50/50 Money Race Starts at 5 pm

May 14th 50/50 Money Race Starts at 5 pm
May 28th Club Race Starts at 6pm

June 4th 50/50 Money race starts at 5pm
June 18th Harc race Starts at 1 pm
June 25th Club Race Starts at 6pm

July 2nd 50/50 Money Race Starts at 5pm 
July 16th Club Race Starts at 6pm

Aug 6th 50/50 Money Race Starts at 5pm
Aug 13th Club Race Starts at 6pm
Aug 27th Club Race Starts at 6pm

Sept 3rd 50/50 Money Race Starts at 5pm
Sept 10th Club Race Starts at 6pm
Sept 17th Harc Race Starts at 1pm

Oct 1st 50/50 Money Race Starts at 5pm
Oct 15th Club race starts at 6pm
October 24th - November 1st track is closed for rebuild

NOVEMBER 2nd Thru 6th RC PRO SERIES FINALS!
Nov 26th 50/50 Money race and thanksgiving day race starts at 4 pm!

Dec 3rd Club Race starts at 6pm
Dec 10th Harc Toys 4 Tots race
Dec 17th 50/50 Money race Starts at 5pm


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

I won't be able to make the Saturday races because I work on Saturdays but the Friday night races are a possibility. I don't have any 1/8 scale left...Only 1/10 scale so I hope the 1/10 scale takes off. Especially the 1/10 scale 2WD Buggy.


----------



## flyboi33 (Mar 26, 2010)

*I'm Still On Your Side*

:mpd:


Doc Hepner said:


> Is that a bad thing? I'll stay away if you want!


 Roger this is SR, It would be nice to see you and Mitchall this friday. I will be racing so come on out and have some fun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Doc Hepner (Oct 9, 2009)

Hey SR. I tried calling you back last night. I'm looking forward to racing again but it will only be me and not Mitch. Hopefully Mike's can keep this Friday Night races going cause that is the only time I have to race. See you Friday!


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

on the lookout for some 1/10th scale stuff, buggy, esc motors...brushless if ya got it let me know....oh lord...the wife is gonna choot me...


----------



## flyboi33 (Mar 26, 2010)

Doc Hepner said:


> Hey SR. I tried calling you back last night. I'm looking forward to racing again but it will only be me and not Mitch. Hopefully Mike's can keep this Friday Night races going cause that is the only time I have to race. See you Friday![/Q
> Ok ROGER. See you at the race.


----------



## flyboi33 (Mar 26, 2010)

*YOU DEAD MAN WALKING*

She is going to put a capp in yo 4 ED and your AZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:walkingsm


----------



## insaneracin2003 (Feb 22, 2006)

flyboi33 said:


> She is going to put a capp in yo 4 ED and your AZZZZ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:walkingsm


Dee, Lay off the sauce!!!!!


----------

